# Blue Rodeo, Budweiser Gardens London - Feb. 15th/2014



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

The Rodeo came to town last night, Blue Rodeo that is, and the band didn’t disappoint their faithful fans. Show started off a bit on the slow side, Jim Cuddy explaining that the first set was going to feature mostly tunes from the new album. With a band like Blue Rodeo, they can get away with doing this, but even the over-50 crowd seemed to be waiting for the standards. 

We were told we could shoot front of house but apparently at the last minute were given the less desirous soundboard location. Lot’s of disappointed photogs, many not bringing their big zooms. Luckily I had my newest 200mm telephoto with me so was able to get reasonable shots, although would have preferred a better vista. 

The band was great, all top players and sound was very good. BR is now touring as a 7-piece band. Colin Cripps, ex-Junkhouse fits in well and brings a lot of cool vintage gear to the party! He was the most interesting for guitar-heads, switching guitars and mainly playing through a VOX. Drummer Glen Milchem, Bazil Donavan on bass, Bob Egan on steel guitar, and [FONT=&amp]Mike Boguski on keyboards join Jim Cuddy and Greg Keelor on stage. Second half of show was the hits and the audience really woke up and joined in……..[/FONT]

[FONT=&amp]Lots of cool gear spotted; Fender Deluxe Reverb, Fender Vibrolux, Tweed Teixeira, Vox for amps. Guitars included Epiphone acoustics played by Keelor, a really old looking Martin played by Cuddy, and telecasters, SG, and 33-something by Cripps. Too far away to get a look at pedals but they all seemed to be using pedals of some sort. Anyhow, enough of the review and enjoy the pics. If you have a chance to go see them, don’t hesitate. Really great band, great tunes and just fantastic evening of song and stories.

[/FONT]






[FONT=&amp]

[/FONT]


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some nice shots there


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Scott! Really good show and I was glad I brought my new big white lens since we were relegated to the soundboard area and we're not really allowed to move around, hence the static images I got..........but at least I got some. A few other guys shooting had only brought along smaller zooms, (24-70) and we're not getting very intimate shots! Not sure I could hold that 200mm lens for a whole show though......it's a beast! On a side note, Kings of Leon are here in London on Sunday, I wouldn't mind trying to get to that one!


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

Very nice pics. I enjoyed your review as well. I'm a bit surprised to hear they started the concert that way but I'm glad it was a good show overall.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

buzzy said:


> Very nice pics. I enjoyed your review as well. I'm a bit surprised to hear they started the concert that way but I'm glad it was a good show overall.


Hey thanks! It was a great show, even with the slower start. The die-hards know the new tunes but were clearly waiting for the hits!


----------

